# New parent to a down syndrome baby



## lottie77

Hi I thought I would introduce myself my name is Claire and im 33yrs young and just over 4 weeks ago I gave birth to my 3rd child and she has down syndrome :kiss: she is so beautiful and im so lucky to be her mummy :kiss: im joining here to hopefuly get help and advice from all you lovely ladies who have more experience with special needs and I look foward to talking to you all :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Rebekah Jan 2011 039.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 148









Rebekah Jan 2011 021.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 162









Rebekah Jan 2011 071.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 127


----------



## Tegans Mama

:hugs: Your little girl is beautiful :) Congratulations!


----------



## babyerin

Is that your little girl in your avatar? She's sooooo cute :)

Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl :flower:


----------



## lottie77

babyerin said:


> Is that your little girl in your avatar? She's sooooo cute :)
> 
> Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl :flower:

hi :flower: yes thats my little angel in the pic :kiss: thanks :kiss:


----------



## RosieCheeks

Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## jogami

She is lovely x


----------



## sunbeam

shes so beautiful..congratulations :hugs:


----------



## sophxx

congratulation shes beautiful x


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats shes lovely x


----------



## hopeandpray

She's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Siyren

she's gorgeous! congrats x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations she is beautiful. A lady at the group I go to has just had a baby who has downs syndrome, she is a diamond, my kids adore her. XxX


----------



## Tamara

Congrats hun!


----------



## mom22boys

Congratulations! I have a 9 year old little boy with DS! They are such a joy and a blessing! 

How are you guys doing? It was hard at first for us. My husband and I cried a lot when we first found out. 

She is beautiful! If there is anything you would like to ask please feel free too! I am here for you!


----------



## Nathyrra

Congratulations on your beautiful little girl!

I had my boy back in October. It was difficult at first, and at times still is, but he is an absolutely wonderful boy. So good. He was a favourite with the midwives in the hospital because he was such an angel! I feel very blessed to be his mummy.

x


----------



## Newt

:hi: hello Claire, your baby girl is stunning :D


----------



## Kellykins

:hugs:


----------



## Kellykins

my little boy was born with downs syndrome too he is now 5 months old and the most beautiful man in my life. he was born 7 weeks early so his developmental skills would be a bit slow anyway but i just see this as he wont grow up to fast and i get to enjoy this age for a bit longer.

your little girl is beautiful enjoy every moment 
xx


----------



## lottie77

mom22boys said:


> Congratulations! I have a 9 year old little boy with DS! They are such a joy and a blessing!
> 
> How are you guys doing? It was hard at first for us. My husband and I cried a lot when we first found out.
> 
> She is beautiful! If there is anything you would like to ask please feel free too! I am here for you!

thanks for the offer of support I will ask you if ever i need to know something :kiss: me and my hubby were the same we cried for a few days not sure how to take it but already she has made us realise how wonderful she is and to take her as she is and she is wonderful like my other two children :kiss:


----------



## lottie77

Nathyrra said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful little girl!
> 
> I had my boy back in October. It was difficult at first, and at times still is, but he is an absolutely wonderful boy. So good. He was a favourite with the midwives in the hospital because he was such an angel! I feel very blessed to be his mummy.
> 
> x

you little man is very very handsome congrats, we are indeed blessed with our special angels :cloud9: its not always easy but as a mother to 2 other beautiful chidren aged 13 and 6 it never is they all bring different challenges for us to deal with :kiss:


----------



## lottie77

Kellykins said:


> my little boy was born with downs syndrome too he is now 5 months old and the most beautiful man in my life. he was born 7 weeks early so his developmental skills would be a bit slow anyway but i just see this as he wont grow up to fast and i get to enjoy this age for a bit longer.
> 
> your little girl is beautiful enjoy every moment
> xx

congratulations, you are so right you made me teary reading your reply its great to hear such positive words from mothers in the same position :kiss:


----------

